# kurzes DevC++ Problem



## JumpLink (13. Februar 2005)

Hi, ich habe folgendes Problem:

 Ich benutze DevC++ 5 und hab mir das SDL 1.2.8 Packet dafür runtergeladen. nach dem installieren waren auch schon schön wie es sich gehöhrt neue headerdatein im Ordner DevC++\include\SDL\... 
 darunter auch "SDL.h" (DevC++\include\SDL\SDL.h) 

 So doch nun mekert er wenn ich die headerdatei einbinden will und zwar so: 
 "\sdl\sdl.h: No such file or directory" 

 Ich habs so stehen: 
 #include <SDL\SDL.h> 

 und 
 #include <SDL.h> 
 #include <SDL\SDL> 
 #include <SDL> 

 wollen auch nicht gehen. 
 Wie muss ich es hinschreiben? 

 Ich glaube er sucht die datei im Ordner in der ich die *.cpp Datei abgespeichert hab...


----------



## Tobias K. (13. Februar 2005)

moin


Versuch mal den absoluten Pfad anzugeben und statt \ mach ein \\

Beispiel:
#include "C:\\SDL\\SDL-1.2.7\\include\\SDL.h"


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## JumpLink (13. Februar 2005)

nun habe ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

  In file included from 
  D:\Programme\Dev-Cpp 5 beta 9\include\SDL\SDL.h:39,
  from 
  D:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\JumpLink\Eigene Dateien\SDL test\Unbenannt1.cpp 



  also  "D:\Programme\Dev-Cpp 5 beta 9\" 
 ist das Verzeichniss in dem ich DevC++ installiert habe.

  "D:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\JumpLink\Eigene Dateien\SDL test\" 
 ist das Verzeichniss in dem ich die Datei gespeichert habe (unter dem Namen "Unbenannt1.cpp")

  Die SDL.h Datei ist aber 100% in diesem Verzeichniss 
 "D:\Programme\Dev-Cpp 5 beta 9\include\SDL\SDL.h" 
 hab nachgeschaut.

*
 Edit* na toll, selbst wenn ich die SDL.h ins include Verzeichniss kopiere (in der auch die anderen Datein header Datein sind) kommt diese Fehlermeldung:

 Verzeichniss:
 D:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\JumpLink\Eigene Dateien\SDL test\D
 Meldung: 
 SDL.h: No such file or directory.


----------



## Tobias K. (13. Februar 2005)

moin


Zeig mal eben bitte die include Anweisung in deinem Code.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## JumpLink (13. Februar 2005)

#include <SDL.h>
 so hab ichs eben versucht nachdem ich die SDL.h Datei ins include Verzeichniss kopiert habe, dafor habe ichs so versucht wie du gesagt hast:
     #include <D:\\Programme\\Dev-Cpp 5 beta 9\\include\\SDL\\SDL.h>

*Edit1:
* nach der Installation des packetes ist es ja möglich ein SDL Projekt anzufangen wo schon das Grundgerüßt vorgeschrieben wird, und selbst da schreibt er die anweisung so: #include <SDL\SDL.h>

*Edit2:*
   Und selbst wenn ich dieses "gerüßt" Kompilieren will kommt auch diese Fehlermeldung

*Edit3
*
 lol, jetzt hab ich einfach alles nochma neu installiert und jetzt kommt diese fehlermeldung nicht mehr. dafür aber: "Colon expected"  soll wohl "Doppelpunkt wird erwartet" oder so heißen.
 Weiß jemand da was drüber?


----------



## JumpLink (14. Februar 2005)

Ja, es geht!

 Das habe ich machen müssen damit alles funktioniert:

 -     Dev-C++ de-installieren,
 -     Die Datei devcpp.ini loeschen (C:\documents and settings\<your
       username>\local settings\application data)
 -     Dev-C++ wieder neu installieren.
 -     Beispielprojekt von SDL starten aber nicht in C++ sonder C.

 Die ini musste ich löschen da sonst die Einstellungen des alten DevC++'s erhalten bleiben, inc. der Verzeichnisse (daher konnte er die header datein nicht finden, er hat im alten Verzeichniss gesucht) 

 Noch eine Frage:
 warum funktioniert das nicht in c++?


----------

